# Yes I do Copper Some Times



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry picture is not the greatest but I hooks this up awhile back, not worthy to post on here what the hey,


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And so ill start.

1. Why is that T&P piped to dump on the floor?

2. Why the ball valves when the install kit you installedlaughing has cut off valves.

3.Wut type of unit is that?

4. How many BTUs is that unit. I noticed your ran 3/4 gas pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:whistling2:



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> And so ill start.
> 
> 1. Why is that T&P piped to dump on the floor?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> And so ill start.
> 
> 1. Why is that T&P piped to dump on the floor?
> 
> ...


I did not run the gas line.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> And so ill start.
> 
> 1. Why is that T&P piped to dump on the floor?
> 
> ...


1. Its just a pressure valve and its in a basement with a floor drain.
2. It was roughed in earlier and when a mixing faucet is opened without a water heater installed,water will flow through the hot pipe and would dump out on the floor in the basement if it wasn't capped or a valve installed.
3. Its a tankless water heater
4. i'm sure he sized the gas right but I dont see a cut off on the gas.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Here we wouldn't be able to put the exhaust that close to a window.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Here we wouldn't be able to put the exhaust that close to a window.


I bet that window doesn't open.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Here we wouldn't be able to put the exhaust that close to a window.


Maybe not an operable window? :wallbash:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

markb said:


> Maybe not an operable window? :wallbash:



Window does not open


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I bet that window doesn't open.


I bet your right, on second look I don't see a screen....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a gas cock just was a dark picture to start with, I was only there to do the waters, everything else was in place and approved by the inspector, reinspect passed with no problems.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> There is a gas cock just was a dark picture to start with, I was only there to do the waters, everything else was in place and approved by the inspector, reinspect passed with no problems.



Lets assume that the unit posted is 150 CFMs. How long was that gas line ran from the unit, to the source of the gas, I'd really like to know.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Lets assume that the unit posted is 150 CFMs. How long was that gas line ran from the unit, to the source of the gas, I'd really like to know.


Hop on a plane call me when you get here, I'll call the HO and we can find this all out when you arrive how does that sound? :thumbup:

If it was an issue it would have been red flagged for a fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not if your inspectors are anything like mine......



Ron said:


> Hop on a plane call me when you get here, I'll call the HO and we can find this all out when you arrive how does that sound? :thumbup:
> 
> *If it was an issue it would have been red flagged for a fix.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Not if your inspectors are anything like mine......


We have some tough inspectors here in Oregon.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hardly EVER, and I mean EVER, do you see a 3/4" black iron Line, with no regulator ( which is what you have pictured) running more than 20 ft feeding a tankless water heater. Im just sayin. I think your inspector overlooked, in his eyes, A minor detail.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Florida inspector:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thats a bosch tankless... 

the gas has no strapping is there a union..?

the vertical copper runs are out of plumb

i have no problem with the relief to the floor though


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like the exhaust runs outside and then crosses under window?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes of course there was a union for gas line, would have been red flagged to fix if it didn't.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I was gonna say a bosch tankless but I got beat too it already. And they are terrible products by the way. If your gonna get a tankless from lowes or home depot get the rheem from home depot not the bosch from lowes.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

wow it's no wonder more people don't post pictures on here... you guys are ruthless.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> wow it's no wonder more people don't post pictures on here... you guys are ruthless.


We are going easy on Ron...
He's a moderator and could ban us if we get him PO'd...:laughing:

But then again he didn't have anything to do with picking it out...:whistling2:


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

i beleve that is a navien!! i use these all the time good unit they vent with pvc!! as far as tp goes in pa. common practice tp piped 6 inches above floor!


----------

